# FS/FT: Oxydoras niger catfish $50



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have a 18-20" oxydoras niger catfish. He is in great shape. Eats massivores and shrimp. 
Will trade for things like plecos,silver-black-green arowana's, and clown loaches, nice driftwood etc...
$50!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I added pics and the catfish.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

bump for cool fish!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices are obo.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to Vancouver and Richmond tmr around 5pm. If someone is interested in these fish out that way I could deliver.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Hit me up with an offer. No low ballers though.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm back in Canada end of August, would be interested in both fish for mid September pick up if you can wait that long.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> I'm back in Canada end of August, would be interested in both fish for mid September pick up if you can wait that long.


If I still have them by then there yours. 
I'm still going to keep it open though as I was hoping to have them gone sooner.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

tttttttttttt


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

.............bump..............


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to also change this to "for trade". I'm open to trades on these fish. I'm looking for things like plecos,silver-black-green arowana's, and clown loaches.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.................


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

updated.....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

No one wants a nice catfish?
bump........


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

ttttttttttttttt


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

price lowered


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....................


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

open to trades.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Price is now lowered to only $50 for this nice catfish. I'm moving my tanks around on friday and would prefer not to move this guy twice. If I can't get rid of him by then I'll keep him but would rather see him gone.


----------

